# CCM Canada. Canadian Cycle and Motor Company



## Nashman (Aug 30, 2020)

*CCM History:  ( link from Cabe: https://thecabe.com/forum/media/img3-jpg.34109/#xfmg-comment-5642)*





						CCM (bicycle company) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



.

*I grew up with this Brand. I have contributed information on the CCM Flyte bicycle in other forums. The 1st bike is a 1949 CCM with a Sturmey Archer 3 speed/rear drum brake.( an earlier toolbox saddle addition) Then 2- 1967 Centennial edition/100 years of Canada being a country 1867-1967 (w/stock German 2 speed kickback rear hubs), one branded as a 1967 Centennial, the other a GT- 101. The Flyte is a 1938, painted in 1936 two tone cream and black style. Era correct toolbox saddle, the "airflow bars" and tomahawk stem are my Custom additions. Note NOS Gibson aluminum pedals.

Flyte history:*



			CCM Flyte: A Short History


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 30, 2020)

Great bike with rare features.  I rode in the back shelf of that car for life guard lessons.  I was 16.


----------



## John (Aug 31, 2020)

Someone sent these pictures of a bicycle they found


----------



## Nashman (Aug 31, 2020)

John said:


> Someone sent these pictures of a bicycle they foundView attachment 1258356
> 
> View attachment 1258357
> 
> ...



Nice,

I had one of those frames once. Hygenic mono shock seat stay and leaf type spring at bottom bracket ( like a Flo Cycle) Very cool.  Thanks for sharing John. The early stuff is outside my interest, but I bet there are quite a few Cabers that would like this bike, especially the Canucks. I'll send the link to one now.  Cheers, Bob


----------



## David Brown (Aug 31, 2020)

The  Brantford is before 1917 as CCM with Made in Toronto is before then. After that they say Weston . I would say it came with Wood rims  new.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 31, 2020)

David Brown said:


> The  Brantford is before 1917 as CCM with Made in Toronto is before then. After that they say Weston . I would say it came with Wood rims  new.



 Thanks Dave. The lack of wood rims caught my eye as well. I seem to remember a patent year in the early teens on my shock when I owned a frame some 30 or so years ago.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 31, 2020)

I still have a CCM Massey  Silver Ribbon with Hygienic frame. Have had that bike about 25 years and put a lot of miles on it. Have ridden it too many Wheelmen meets in the US.over the years. I love riding that bike really nice gearing.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Aug 31, 2020)

Those bikes are so cool they had shocks before cars had shocks.


----------



## David Brown (Sep 1, 2020)

I  had made new springs for those bike as most are broken. And to me that bike needs a new spring also which I have.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 1, 2020)

David Brown said:


> I  had made new springs for those bike as most are broken. And to me that bike needs a new spring also which I have.



Needs wood rims too!!


----------



## ninolecoast (Sep 1, 2020)

The cream and black Flyte is pure artwork!!!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 1, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> The cream and black Flyte is pure artwork!!!



Thanks!!  I appreciate the compliment. It rides nice too. Do I see an Aerocycle in your pic? WOW!


----------



## ninolecoast (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes it’s very nice older restoration. Just needs some detailing. Been trying to find a taillight Lens for some time.
People can’t believe it’s 85 years old.

Mike


----------



## Nashman (Sep 1, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> Yes it’s very nice older restoration. Just needs some detailing. Been trying to find a taillight Lens for some time.
> People can’t believe it’s 85 years old.
> 
> Mike



 Mike, I wish I could help with a "correct" lens. I think I have some old glass lenses around, but not correct. I'd love some pics of the bike if you have ( PM me). If not, no sweat. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Nashman (Dec 17, 2020)

Another added to my collection. 1939 CCM Motorbike all original ( except tires and I upgraded the rims). I will be putting a correct Mesinger original long spring on it soon.


----------



## ninolecoast (Dec 17, 2020)

How’s it do in the snow?


----------

